# Anyone heard of the Coyote Asado Kamado style grill?



## Mattyt7 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have an opportunity to get a pretty good deal on one, but can’t seem to find any “real” reviews on them. There are a few blog type reviews where people were given one for free, but a) they are obviously biased and b) all of the good things they say about it are pretty generic to all Kamado style grills. I can’t even find a comparison to the BGE, which you find for just about every other Kamado grill I’ve come across in my research. If anyone on here has one/heard about one/seen comparisons to other Kamado, it would greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cmosypder (May 1, 2018)

It looks almost the same as the Vision B kamado with less extras for almost double the price. Same warranties on the ceramics and metal. You can purchase a  Big Green Egg or Kamado Joe with way more equipment and proven support from the company and other Egg or Kamado Joe users for less money. Looks like the only reviews for the Coyote are from folks that were given the grill for a review. I own a Vision B and I can tell you that all the kamado grills cook just about the same. It comes down to how much you want to spend and what features you want.


----------

